

Laptop thief backs up victim's data, mails it to him - edw519
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-20019874-71.html?part=rss&amp;subj=news&amp;tag=2547-1_3-0-20

======
maxharris
"However, it was as if an angel had intercepted his thoughts and words. The
angel being the thief."

By this standard, a rapist that wears a condom is to be given an elevated
status, and is worthy of praise. This is utterly wrong. To punch someone in
the face with a smile is still an assault.

"The world is a harsh, unforgiving place, in which we lose far more than we
win. But if this thief would merely open a university program for thieves,
then surely the world's karmic balance might be shifted for once in a healthy
direction."

This speaks volumes about the author's metaphysical and epistemological
positions, many of which I believe are deeply flawed. Ask yourself: is the
world always a harsh and forgiving place? What kind of a world does
sanctioning a thief create? What is this concept of karma that the author
writes about, and how do I know it's even sensible? Or is it a couple of
things (one true, and very real thing, and another mystical and non-real
thing) conflated in a package-deal?

------
Semiapies
"Sometimes, though, caring for one's fellow man is beautiful just for its own
sake."

And it's easy to show _by not stealing a laptop from your injured neighbor in
the first place_.

